# Japanese Cotton Cheesecake problem



## raccoon1505 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi, 

I've been having problem with this one recipe (below). My cakes rise so high so fast in the oven but then collapse and crack during the last 30 mins. The instruction was from you tube so I was able to see the person doing it. I can't pinpoint where did I go wrong because I've followed her instruction to a T. I've made many successful cake that require only egg white as a leaven agent. Please help because my family really like the taste of this cake so I'd like to make it more presentable.

Recipe for Japanese Cotton Cheesecake:

This cake needs to be baked in a 300F /150C oven!! 228g cream cheese (room temp) 200ml milk 60g butter 6 eggs separated 140g sugar 60g flour 20g corn starch.

Recipe calls for melting cream cheese and butter, add beaten egg yolk with a bit of sugar, then add sifted flour, then combine with beaten egg white (soft peak stage only).


Thanks so much for your time.
Baking Enthusias


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you post the video for us ?


----------



## raccoon1505 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's the video, thanks for your time.


----------

